# Help with new liquid



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Hi guys and girls. I recently bought a pico and have kicked the stinkies. I have been vaping for about a month now and all was going well.

I were really going through liquid like crazy and decided I need to make a plan. So somewhere someone told me that the site "all day vapes" has some good stuff and I should give them a try. So I did. The choices were too much and I decided to buy 6 different flavors in 30ml quantities and because I am still very much after the nicotine I took all of them in 6mg.

My coil was also on its last so I decided to change the coil and try out one of my new liquid. From the start I had issues and thought that maybe I did something wrong when priming the new coil. Then I tried everything I could think of to fix it but every puff left me with a burning sensation all the way into my lungs. It was really unpleasant.

So thinking that the coil is a dud I buy a new one and them put some of my old liquid in just to have a baseline. And what do you know, no burning sensation. So after that tank I added some of my new liquid and what do you know. No burning sensation. Great stuff. It was just a bad coil.

WRONG. 

After that tank I refilled again with another one if my new liquids and..... boom. Burning is back. So I tried vaping on lower watts, I tried vaping on higher watts. I tried vaping it hot and yes I even tried vaping not at all. I tried changing back to the new liquid that didn't burm me and yep it burns my lungs aswell now.

WTF!!!

Please help me. Is the nic level to high. Is the user an idiot, whats going on. I am really not enjoying my vaping as always and I refuse to light a stinkie just to get my nicotine fix. 

What am I doing wrong.

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

Was your old liquid 6mg too? It shouldn't be that, but some people (myself included) pick up a very clear difference between 3mg and 6mg.

Other thing I can think of - what are the VG/PG ratios of the juice that doesnt burn? And the one that does burn? Is the new one maybe too thick to wick properly?

What atty and coils are you using? I'm assuming the Melo 3? If so, try loosening the topcap a turn or two, it could have an airlock causing dry hits.

PS: If it was burning while you weren't vaping at all, I'd call a priest or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (6/6/17)

I usually Vape 0 or 3mg. One day I purchased a new coil, and a new e liquid which was given to me in 6MG in error. When I tried that, it was terrible, I could not Vape that, no matter how much I tried, felt like my lungs were going to catch a light. I'm sorry to say, but it's most likely the 6MG e liquid that's giving you that sensation. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> I usually Vape 0 or 3mg. One day I purchased a new coil, and a new e liquid which was given to me in 6MG in error. When I tried that, it was terrible, I could not Vape that, no matter how much I tried, felt like my lungs were going to catch a light. I'm sorry to say, but it's most likely the 6MG e liquid that's giving you that sensation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, quite possible.
One question I forgot to ask earlier, @Franky3 : when you say "burning sensation", is it accompanied by a burnt cotton taste or does it just have a peppery burn? I once mixed up my nic's and instead of a 3mg mix I ended up with 9mg. Unknowingly, I put it in my dripper and, well. When the emperor was talking about order 66, THAT is what he had in mind. I was so close to surrendering I might as well have been French. DAMN it was bad.


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Yeah, I agreeing with the above, you say burning sensation, which says to me the nicotine is to high for you. 

The reason it burned after adding the old flavourful is because the wick was probably still saturated with high nicotine. 

Quickest solution would be to pick up some pg or vg and dilute the 6mg. Bad news is it will dilute the flavour, good news it will extend the juice.


----------



## Strontium (6/6/17)

Adv are made fresh from order, it needs to steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Wow. Thank you guys for all the suggestions. 

One of the things I did see on the sight was everybody said something about the amount of time they let it steep. I didn't take much note but now that Strontium said it needs to steep it all makes sense. I think the other guys are also right. My nic lever is to high. Diluting is one option. What else can I do to save what I got?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeJay (6/6/17)

Vape it in a months time


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Should I just leave it in my drawer.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

What exactly is in your mix? Steeping may not necessarily help with the burning.


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

Franky3 said:


> Wow. Thank you guys for all the suggestions.
> 
> One of the things I did see on the sight was everybody said something about the amount of time they let it steep. I didn't take much note but now that Strontium said it needs to steep it all makes sense. I think the other guys are also right. My nic lever is to high. Diluting is one option. What else can I do to save what I got?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I would buy another bottle of the same liquid in a 0mg and then use that to dilute the high nic juice. That way you wont lose flavour and then you have more juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/17)

Franky3 said:


> Wow. Thank you guys for all the suggestions.
> 
> One of the things I did see on the sight was everybody said something about the amount of time they let it steep. I didn't take much note but now that Strontium said it needs to steep it all makes sense. I think the other guys are also right. My nic lever is to high. Diluting is one option. What else can I do to save what I got?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


You could order the same juices in zero nic and mix 50/50, which should result in 3 mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/6/17)

TBH coming off of cigarettes, 6 mg should not really be that bad, unless you taking MASSIVE long pulls. Also the "lung burning" sensation is weird for nictotine, usually it's a rough throat hit. My guess is that you are chain vaping too quickly for the wick to wick properly.


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

I had a look at the site and it says the liquids need to steep for at least a week. If that doesn't work I will buy the 0mg nic and dilute. Thanks guys for all your help. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/6/17)

Franky3 said:


> no burning sensation. So after that tank I added some of my new liquid and what do you know. No burning sensation. Great stuff. It was just a bad coil.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> After that tank I refilled again with another one if my new liquids and..... boom. Burning is back.




The nicotine is a constant here, makes no sense (to me) that it would start burning you after a third refill, these are dry hits either as @aktorsyl said from an airlock or your vaping style.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> TBH coming off of cigarettes, 6 mg should not really be that bad, unless you taking MASSIVE long pulls. Also the "lung burning" sensation is weird for nictotine, usually it's a rough throat hit. My guess is that you are chain vaping too quickly for the wick to wick properly.


I started @ 12mg quite happily, but a friend of mine just converted and went straight to 0mg. The nic was just too much for her. To each their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/6/17)

craigb said:


> I started @ 12mg quite happily, but a friend of mine just converted and went straight to 0mg. The nic was just too much for her. To each their own.



Fair enough, I guess it depends on your set up when you start.


----------



## Coldcat (6/6/17)

Steep for least a week, each day open bottle up and leave open for about 15 mins, then close, shake and wait till next day to do it again. After a week it should be okay, give it a month and it's even better. Some favours steep better than others so can vape earlier.


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> The nicotine is a constant here, makes no sense (to me) that it would start burning you after a third refill, these are dry hits either as @aktorsyl said from an airlock or your vaping style.


Yep. Doesn't make sense to me either. Thats why I have no idea whats going on.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Just short cut the whole process and get yourself an rdta 

That will eliminate any wicking problems.


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

I can say I highly doubt its a wicking problem. I know about the airlock problem on the 4ml melo 3 and I regularly open the top to set the bubbles free. I primed the heck out of the coil before I started. And I know what a dry hit tastes like. Its not that. 

If there is anybody in cape town in the northern suburbs please come and test it out. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/17)

@Franky3 I'm not allowed to get into it on here. Send me a PM or email and we'll try to help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/6/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Franky3 I'm not allowed to get into it on here. Send me a PM or email and we'll try to help.


If you want and @Franky3 agrees I can move it into your subforum so that you can respond.

I haven't done so because it really does seem to be a hardware issue, or perhaps a nic level issue, but not related to the quality of your juice.


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/17)

Stosta said:


> If you want and @Franky3 agrees I can move it into your subforum so that you can respond.
> 
> I haven't done so because it really does seem to be a hardware issue, or perhaps a nic level issue, but not related to the quality of your juice.



It's ok. We'll see what we can do for him and he can update everybody here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Of this doesn't really belong here then please move it. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Franky3 (6/6/17)

Ok so just a little feedback. Firstly I want to thank everyone that commented and gave advice. I really appreciate it a lot. Then I want to give a special thanks to @YeOldeOke. Me and him took the conversation futher im private messages and then he phoned me out of his own free will. We discussed what the problem could be and how we could fix it and he gave me some great advice without him making a cent on it. As a vendor I think that is amazing of him.

Ok so it seems that because I am in the early stages of the flu my throat is a bit sensitive and my nicotine levels is a bit high. YeOldeOke told me to dilute my liquid with some VG and try it then. Yes some flavor was lost but with a stuffy nose you dont really taste that good anyway. It worked like a charm. Now I can vape again. 

Thank you all once again for all the help. Its amazing to be part of this community.

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------

